# Surface Pro Tablet



## redwood (Dec 5, 2007)

Best Buy has a $100 off on any touch screen computer running windows 8. They include laptops and desktops under this special. There is no mention of tablets being included or excluded.

I purchased a Surface Pro tablet running Win 8 with a touch screen. Should this qualify? In my mind, yes, theirs, no.

What do you think?


----------



## WarriorWithWood (Jun 30, 2007)

It's neither a laptop or a desktop so no.


----------



## redwood (Dec 5, 2007)

Actually their language specifies a PC. Is a laptop any more a personal computer then a tablet running PC software? There is no mention of laptops in their promotion, by they are included.


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

Just return it.


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

is it for win 8 only? maybe not win 8 pro?


----------



## redwood (Dec 5, 2007)

Doesn't specify. It says any Win 8 touchscreen.

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/searchp...oc=155&CampaignID=362696&SubscriberID=5626740


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

In my mind they better give the discount!

It's a win8 touchscreen PC. Tell them to suck it up.


----------



## WarriorWithWood (Jun 30, 2007)

Now that I see the ad, hell yes it should be included. Especially when the guy in the sales ad photo is holding a tablet. :blink:


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

Well Mark, 
What do you think of the surface pro? Fill us in!!


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Just bought a new PC this weekend so far I'm not impressed with windows 8 but maybe I just need to get used to it.


----------



## Bone Saw (Feb 13, 2006)

Californiadecks said:


> Just bought a new PC this weekend so far I'm not impressed with windows 8 but maybe I just need to get used to it.


this is my biggest reservation with making the jump, all these years and windows has been "relatively" similar from 95-7os

sitting in front of clients is not where I want to be, fumbeling around learning all the quirks of a new os


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

Californiadecks said:


> Just bought a new PC this weekend so far I'm not impressed with windows 8 but maybe I just need to get used to it.


Once you get used to it it's better. Once I get around to making my copier work with win 8 (took a lot to make it work with win7) then I'll upgrade my desktop to win 8.


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

I'd like to hear that method Robert. I have to have one home computer that has XP because my printer, which is perfectly fine, does not have drivers for Win7.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Its getting easier to Navigate. I downloaded an app to bring my start menu back.


----------



## redwood (Dec 5, 2007)

RobertCDF said:


> Well Mark,
> What do you think of the surface pro? Fill us in!!


I've been working out of town without any meaningful internet access. Jury is still out on the tablet and Win 8.


----------



## WarriorWithWood (Jun 30, 2007)

Kent Whitten said:


> I'd like to hear that method Robert. I have to have one home computer that has XP because my printer, which is perfectly fine, does not have drivers for Win7.


You should be able to install it in the XP Virtual Machine in 7. Then it will work on either.



I was VERY hesitant to even try Windows 8. Then I tried it and hated the "metro" interface. I looked around and found this  Start Menu,  it turns 8 menu into 7's menu. I now love it more than 7 by far.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

WarriorWithWood said:


> You should be able to install it in the XP Virtual Machine in 7. Then it will work on either.
> 
> 
> 
> I was VERY hesitant to even try Windows 8. Then I tried it and hated the "metro" interface. I looked around and found this  Start Menu,  it turns 8 menu into 7's menu. I now love it more than 7 by far.


I'd encourage you to give "metro" a try, if you ever go to a tablet "metro" is awesome.


----------



## WarriorWithWood (Jun 30, 2007)

If I had a touch screen on my PC I'm sure I'd like it, but for a desktop with multiple monitors it just didn't make sense to me.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

WarriorWithWood said:


> You should be able to install it in the XP Virtual Machine in 7. Then it will work on either.
> 
> 
> 
> I was VERY hesitant to even try Windows 8. Then I tried it and hated the "metro" interface. I looked around and found this  Start Menu,  it turns 8 menu into 7's menu. I now love it more than 7 by far.


Yea, I had to download an app on my desktop to bring back a windows 7 start menu. I hated the other screen. However I am finally getting used to windows 8. It's not near as bad as I first thought it was.


----------



## WarriorWithWood (Jun 30, 2007)

I found another app that turns all the metro apps into desktop apps.

http://www.stardock.com/products/modernmix/


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

Kent Whitten said:


> I'd like to hear that method Robert. I have to have one home computer that has XP because my printer, which is perfectly fine, does not have drivers for Win7.


I have a full size copier with a specialized print controller, it has vista drivers so it takes some work but I got it working on 7. I should have started on the win 8 machine right away while I still remembered how I did it. I've now forgotten some of the steps it took to get it working


----------

